# Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender



## fuxifux (26. Juni 2012)

Ich betreibe einen Server mit ISPConfig 2 und bekomme ein per PHP-Script verschicktes Mail mit folgender Meldung retour:


```
This is the mail system at host server2.serverdomain.at.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster. 

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can 
delete your own text from the attached returned message.                   

The mail system  

[EMAIL="doris@oppeneder.at"]<doris@zieldomain.at>[/EMAIL]: host mx.sil.at[86.59.12.207] said: 550-Verification
    failed for [EMAIL="web7.computerauswertung.at@server2.sportwebspace.at"]<web7.webdomain.at@server2.serverdomain.at>[/EMAIL]
    550-Previous (cached) callout verification failure 550 Unknown sender
    (in reply to RCPT TO command)



Reporting-MTA: dns; server2.serverdomain.at 
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 4EB7CB6001 
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; [EMAIL="web7.computerauswertung.at@server2.sportwebspace.at"]web7.webdomain.at@server2.serverdomain.at[/EMAIL]
Arrival-Date: Tue, 26 Jun 2012 11:01:57 +0200 (CEST)


Final-Recipient: rfc822; [EMAIL="doris@oppeneder.at"]doris@zieldomain.at[/EMAIL] 
Action: failed Status: 5.0.0
Remote-MTA: dns; mx.sil.at 
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550-Verification failed for
       [EMAIL="web7.computerauswertung.at@server2.sportwebspace.at"]<web7.webdomain.at@server2.serverdomain.at>[/EMAIL] 550-Previous (cached)
       callout verification failure 550 Unknown sender
```
Jetzt ist meine Frage:

Stimmt etwas mit meiner Mailserver-Konfiguration nicht, oder mit der des Mailservers der Zieldomain?
Mails an den eigenen und andere Mailserver funktionieren tadellos.


----------



## mare (27. Juni 2012)

Der Zielserver nutzt SenderCallouts um zu testen, ob die E-Mailadresse gültig ist. Diese Art von Abuse sollte man nicht unterstützen. Wenn Service und Kundenzufriedenheit vor geht und du darauf angewiesen bist die Mails zuzustellen dann stelle sicher, dass der Absender auch als E-Mailadresse in deinem System angelegt ist. In diesem Fall wäre das web7.webdomain.at@server2.serverdomain.at. Du kannst die "Webaccounts" auch generell als Alias für ein Postfach der jeweiligen Domain anlegen.


----------

